# I want to scramble an egg



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok so we must all have our own methods of doing this. I've tried low heat, high heat and everything in between. I've used butter, oil, and spray. I've added milk, water, or cream. I've used nonstick, cast iron, and aluminum.

So what is the answer to a perfectly scrambled egg? I'm looking for fluffy curds. I can't tolerate any browning, and I cannot afford the calories of more than 1tsp of fat to cook it in.

It's about time we had an egg discussion.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Use low heat and let the eggs set pretty much before you stir them. Turn them in large chunks, rather than stirring a lot. That should give you large curds (works for me ). Also, try using seltzer/club soda for the liquid.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just my two cents.....

The most important factor I have found in scrabbling eggs is Air. Not alot of it but the right amount without over whisking.

The more whisking , the more air bubbles become trapped in the shaken protein of the eggs.
While eggs cook, protein molecules firm up around air bubbles , resulting in fluffy eggs. 
Eggs need to be , frothy and evenly colored.

Technique: Using a flat spoon, push eggs toward center (in a pan) while tilting pan to distribute the runny parts.

This technique will give you perfect scrabbled eggs.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

For me, the trick is to have the pan hot and the butter just away to brown, but not quite. With a heavy based, good non-stick pan, you can even do away with the butter. Add the eggs. 2 with a Tbspn water and 1 of milk. S&P. 
As soon as the eggs hit the pan, stir gently but firmly, and at the same time turn the heat down to medium/low. Move it around till its wet, but "getting there" and turn off the heat. One last gentle stir and get them on the warm plate quick, before they cook any more. They will still cook slightly as they sit on the plate and you'll have large fluffy slightly moist curds.

If you're cooking on electric... I have no idea. I've never had successful scrambled eggs that way.

If you've never tried it, Please try adding smoked salmon and fresh dill at the getting there stage. Ditto for defrosted little pink prawns

Also... As soon as the eggs hit the plate, smother them with mature Scottish cheddar. And have the toast warm. Oh! and dont forget the pepper mill. I like a wee bit, but OH likes his eggs to look like they have brown dandruff.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Seperate your eggs, whip the whites until soft peaks form, set aside.
In a seperate bowl, whip the yolks until light and fluffy.
Fold yolks and whites together.
Good non-stick pan, pre-heated, add a teaspoon of clarified butter.
Pour in egg mixture.
As eggs start to solidify, push/lift/pull to allow the raw egg to cook, while moving the cooked egg away from the bottom of the pan.
Remove from pan when eggs are almost the way you like them, the cooking will carry over a bit.
Leave eggs for OH in longer to brown.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I like your passion for eggs.:chef:


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I like your passion for eggs.:chef: 
__________________

Cheers. Heres another one. Once you're ready to cook, stick some baby leaf spinach in the micro. Nothing added for 1 min. Once you can handle it squeeze out the water and mush about with your fingers. Grate in a couple of grinds of nutmeg and work that in.
Fold in at the "getting there stage"with some crumbled Feta. Drizzle with a wee bit of evoo if you're not using butter at the begining. It's great with rocket(Arugala?)


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I cook eggs for a living ( I am the #1 on eggs at my restaurant) and perfect scrambled eggs are done on a grill heated to 250F (we have gas fired grills but an electric griddle or skillet would be just fine) then you add just a scant tsp of cream to your eggs, whip them until the mixture is pure yellow with fork and scramble them ont he grill using a fork and not two spatulas. The result will be fluffy, perfectly coloured and shaped scrambled eggs.

Oh and I repeat.. never use a spatula to do scrambled eggs.... the result is definitely more like a fried egg that got reused as opposed to eggs that were destined for scrambled!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

OOPS forgot to mention to lightly butter/oil the grill but not too much.. eggs aren't supposed to be slimy!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Scrambled eggs on a grill...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

When camping I would mix the eggs with a slosh of beer, use some of the leftover bacon fat, and cook over medium heat.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't see scrambled eggs on a grill either - choice of words perhaps....

Eggs. Beat lightly. Season with ground black pepper. Pan on low heat. Melt butter till it stops frothing. Eggs in. Stir thru with wooden spoon to heat evenly. Push curds to middle of pan as they cook, tilt pan to get uncooked egg cooked. Don't fuss with it too much - you'll end up with something that looks like cottage cheese (curd cheese?) .

When almost done, nice splodge of heavy cream, sprinkle of table salt. Mix briefly, straight onto toasted bread of choice. Grated cheese if you like it. Eat. Do not pass Go - you're in eggy heaven


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>Scrambled eggs on a grill...  <

Leeniek is most likely referring to a flat top.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting. I was going to respond to Anneke's post about Julia Child's book with the suggestion to use scrambled eggs and omelettes as a tool for teaching the basics of heat control and paying attention to what the food is doing. But as one can easily see from the posts in this thread there might be one or two points of discussion.

"Perfect" when it comes to eggs is quite subjective. Sunday morning my wife and I had eggs. Mine were perfect - sunny side up over fried toast and mushrooms. Lots of gooey yolk to sauce up everything. Just the way I like them.

Hers were perfect, scrambled to death, hard, dry and rubbery, just the way she likes them.

I like my scrambled eggs soft and barely done. I break them into a bowl, lightly whisk, no water, no cream, no nothing. Just enough to work the whites and yolks [ there are still folks here who call them yokes ] into a somewhat frothy and consistent mix. No salt yet at this time. Another point of discussion.

Melt a scant tablespoon of butter in the egg pan, a small 8 inch non-stick skillet, over medium heat. Pour in the eggs while the butter is still a bit foamy. I let them sit for a bit, getting some hardening around the edges. Then gently fold, using a silicone spatula, as they set. Just as the last of the liquid seems to be gone, remove the pan from the heat and season - salt, pepper, herbs. If melting in some cheese put the finely grated or shredded cheese in about 45 seconds before the eggs are done. Practice a while, you'll get the timing down right. Some cheeses might take 2 or 3 minutes, some 30 seconds. Don't worry, the mistakes will still be quite edible and tasty, but one day you'll hit the perfect combination and produce something incredibly delicious.

I think it was one of the Alton Brown episodes where he said something like "if they look done in the pan, they'll be overcooked by the time they hit the plate." As I mentioned earlier, though, when scrambling eggs for my wife I let them get to the overcooked stage in the pan, then continue over the heat for another minute or two, or three, or ....

mjb.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

YouTube - Perfect Scrambled Eggs Breakfast


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not a huge breakfast fan, but Gordon just made me seriously crave some eggs


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, that Ramsay video is pretty good, I love how he burns the toast, a nice touch to prove he is not an invincible god. Then again it could have been part of the script...

One of these days I'm going to try his method of starting with unbeaten eggs put into cold pan with cold butter and bringing on the heat gradually. I can see how that might be in line with my ideal of soft, creamy, gently cooked eggs.

mjb.

Wasatchfoodies.com


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I want a poached egg after that....dang! Eggs require such care....its a personal thing between the cook and the egg - whether one can do it justice, or if the egg wants to misbehave


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry folks. While I often get hungry reading this forum late at night, this topic was especially compelling. I went up to the kitchen and toasted an English muffin. Started a small pot of water on the heat. Put some thinly sliced Vermont cheddar on the muffin, topped it with a nicely poached egg. A dollop or two of habenaro hot sauce.










I should have gotten the camera out earlier. It was quite tasty.

mjb.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't see the Ramsey video, and I can't imagine a cold pan and cold butter as I would think the eggs would stick to the bottom of the pan. However, in our house when I was growing up, and egg beaten and milk added before going in the pan was classified as an omelet. To make scrambled eggs, you heated butter in a cast iron frying pan untilit foamed and then broke the eggs in the pan. Then you stirred fast before the white could coagulate. You would up with large chunks of egg that had definite white and yellow streaks, kind of like marble. I never think the beaten up ones ever come out right. They're always too dry it seems. Probably a regional thing. That's how my mother always made scrambled eggs. She's Irish, so maybe it's an Irish thing. And hey,Teamfat, lucky thing they were dicussing something quick like eggs instead of roast turkey, huh?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Greyeaglem...That's pretty much similar to how the oriental eggs are scrambled- eggs in whole, then mixed to make white and yellow streaks. Its a good effect 
Think some recipes call for it done like this with fried rice instead of making a thin egg omelette, removing from pan then rolling and slicing it up. Sure is easier - tastes the same.


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

Just goes to show we're all different, I'd have been full after the muffin.... (sorry teamfat - a moment of weakness I couldn't resist).

I don't agonise over scrambled eggs too much. I don't want them brown, I don't want them sloppy, I don't want them rubbery - just looking for somewhere in between. Nothing fancy done to them, just a bit of black pepper.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Jim! 
This reminds me of way back in the 50s when I was a kid , in Times Sqare in New York cooks used to stand in windows making eggs this way. They stood them straight up in center of plate. They called them White Mountain Eggs in those days.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Teamfat, that's how I usually make my eggs too pretty much.

But now I have GOT to try this Gordon Ramsey method, the eggs look perfect like pudding! He didn't even use a nonstick pan!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

FWIW, I never use a non-stick pan. Don't even own one. And have no problems with eggs sticking.

The real secret to well-made scrambled is low & slow. Always reminds me of Nero Wolfe, who, when entertaining guests for breakfast one time, told them to let him know 40 minutes before they were ready to eat.

I reckon 40 minutes is a bit obsessive. But it gives you the idea.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

KYHeirloomer, I'm curious: what kind of pan do you use for the eggs? What about for eggs sunny side up?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I use my carbon steel skillets for eggs. 

In the past I've used stainless too. Contrary to conventional wisdom you can use stainless. Generally speaking, however, it does require more butter than other materials. But we're not talking about excessive amounts. 

To hear some people tell it, you need to have the eggs swimming in butter if you use stainless, and that's sheer nonsense. A healthy pat is all it takes---providing you keep the heat source low.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks KYHeirloomer. I'm afraid there's some magic I haven't yet figured out with my stainless steel and carbon steel pans. There's no way I can cook eggs in any of them without sticking.  In fact I was going to buy a good non-stick skillet because I was tired of trying, and then I saw your post - which is why I asked.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

At a guess, French Fries, I'd say you're working with too high a flame. Keep the heat very low, preheat the pan, add your butter, and go to it. If the butter sizzles when you first add it the pan is too hot.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Hahahaha  this past year and a half I've learned more about cooking than I have in my past life. One thing I've learned is that I do not ABSOLUTELY HAVE to have the heat on FULL all the time when cooking. 

I guess I can still go further down. Thanks for the advice, I shall try!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread but I wanted to add: This is the step I use to improve a waffle batter recipe that doesn't already call for this.
So light and fluffy.
Yum-tastic (it's an industry term)


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

I've tried everything from orange juice to milk along with various spices and add-ins, but my favorite way is quick and easy.

I heat up my pan to a moderately high heat with a small knob of butter melted inside. I whisk my eggs with a pinch of salt until they're just broken down and well-blended. I then pour the eggs into the hot pan, which should be hot enough so that it gives off a good sizzle when the eggs are poured in, and stir constantly. Depending on the amount of eggs, they should be done in no more than about 30 seconds. I always pull them out when they're just slightly underdone, as they finish on the warm plate by the time I get to the table.

I'll have to try out some of the ways here that I haven't yet done!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

>It's about time we had an egg discussion. 

So what about the way we all prefer our eggs? I like mine boiled med/soft with toast. Butter, s&p on the side to mix in. 

I like baked egg custard, egg mayonnaise, heavy on the pepper, Toast topped with a fried egg, then beans, then cheddar cheese, mushroom and rocket omlette. Mostly I like how my mum made me a soft boiled egg, mushed up in a cup with butter when i was a little girl


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>One thing I've learned is that I do not ABSOLUTELY HAVE to have the heat on FULL all the time when cooking. <

French Fries, the fact is, for home cooking, it's very rare that you should be cooking with the burners full-on.

But that's the grist for a different discussion.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Favorite is over easy fried in the bacon fat with toast. You didn't ask for healthy :lol:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Same here


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting Gordon Ramsay's youtube method. I tried it out today and I've honestly never had a fluffier egg scramble!!!

Question - I left out the creme fraiche. It's too expensive and I'm not a huge fan anyway. What would be the right thing to sub it with?

Comment - After I scrambled the eggs in this fashion they seemed.... less. They didn't seem to occupy as much of the plate is what I mean. What could possibly cause this?

My favorite way to eat eggs is over easy, with french fries or a hashbrown casserole, sausage, and country bread for dipping.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

'Make your own fraiche drop of vinegar in some heavy cream /warm place overnight.
You could sub a touch of sour cream to eggs, /another use we often add to scrambled in chaffing dishes at buffets where to much exposure to heat makes eggs turn green. The sour cream accidity stops this from happening.:chef:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Aha! So that's where green eggs and ham origiated....on the buffet


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

The technique I use to make scrambled eggs is to first start off with the intention of making an omelet.

Somehow ruin it and then be too embarrassed to serve it that way. . . then it's just a matter of doing the scrambling.:talk:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

For someone in an area such as yours, the best replacement for _creme fraiche_ is _crema fresa_ -- which you can purchase fairly inexpensively from most hispanic markets. _Crema fresa_ can be a bit salty, taste before you use and adjust accordingly. As a matter of fact, I prefer _crema fresa_ for its conveniences and economy to _creme fraiche_ for all purposes.

Ed's method, called "clabbering," gives you a more sour cream. The texture of clabbered cream will be much like a commercial creme fraiche if you catch it at the right time after clabbering. You can always stir overly thick, clabbered or commercial sour cream into something silkier, lighter, and more like creme fraiche. Attack it with a fork, _con brio_.

My wife never liked scrambled eggs but did like omelets. The method I use which suits her is as follows:

Whisk (or beat with a fork) two eggs until well mixed, but do not beat them fluffy. You may add pepper -- preferably white -- if you like, you may also add salt.

Preheat a 10" omelette pan over medium heat. _Tip: Well cured, carbon steel, with sloped and ideally rounded sides is far and away the best._ When the pan is evenly heated, oil it lightly with corn oil, or other light cooking oil.

When the oil is hot, remove the pan from the flame to prevent scorching, burning or browning, and immediately add two tsp of butter (one in your case). The butter will begin to melt and foam. Return the pan to the fire.

Beat the eggs again to make sure they haven't separated.

As soon as the foam from the butter subsides, pour the eggs into the pan. Stir the mixture in center of the pan with your fork. Wait about 20 seconds and shake the pan. You should see a layer at the bottom of the pan, reaching all the way to the edge, shake loose. If you don't, wait another 20 seconds and try again.

Tilt the pan away from you slightly, then use your fork to push the cooked eggs to the far edge. Holding the eggs there, tilt the pan towards you, so the uncooked egg mixture flows into the hot area of the pan.

When the fresh layer of cooked eggs reaches the edge, fold the eggs in half, as though you were making an omelette, and keep folding and turning. It's better to use the pan to toss-flip, but you may use a spatula if you don't know how. Remove the pan from the flame just before the eggs are cooked as you like -- and allow them to coast to done.

You can judge doneness quite accurately by appearance. For people who like their eggs medium, that means moving the pan when the eggs are still moist and shiny -- and serving them just as they just start to lose their sheen.

BDL


----------



## nick.bodnar (Sep 14, 2009)

Try using a double boiler with the water below at a simmer...that's my favorite way.


----------

